# material/wool for home made



## becandharry (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all, can anyone tell me if wool and material eg old clothes are ok to make toys, ladders and hammocks out of or would they be harmful if they are chewed and eaten? Thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Should be alright.  Usually mice just chew it, they don't eat it. Otherwise people couldn't use plastic houses and such.


----------



## becandharry (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh brilliant! Thank you x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're breeding, do try to stay away from anything with loose strings, like wool or most fabrics. The strings can wrap around the limbs of pinkies and cause amputation. O.O With adults, it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## becandharry (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you, no I'm not breeding, we are getting two boys next week (seperate cages)


----------

